# Η σύνθεση της Κόρδοβας



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2014)

*Κόρδοβα*, η χιλιοτραγουδισμένη ανδαλουσιανή πρωτεύουσα πάνω στον Γουαδαλκιβίρ, η δεύτερη γνωστή ισπανική πόλη πάνω σε αυτόν τον ποταμό (η μεγαλύτερη είναι, βέβαια, η Σεβίλλη).






Χτες είδαμε στη Λεξιλογία να την υμνούν, σε στίχους Φεδερίκο Γκαρσία Λόρκα, ο Ψαραντώνης με τους Χαΐνηδες και τους Mode Plagal (*εδώ*) και διαβάσαμε πέντε διαφορετικές μεταφράσεις των στίχων, *εδώ*.

Παλιότερα είχαμε δει χάρτες και εντυπωσιακές ψηφιακές αναπαραστάσεις της μεσαιωνικής, της αραβικής Κόρδοβας, *εδώ*.

Καλή μαγιά για να της ανοίξουμε, λοιπόν, ένα δικό της νήμα.

Όσοι πιστοί (και άπιστοι) προσέλθετε...


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2014)

Συνειρμός όταν διάβασα τον τίτλο= πάλι για ποδόσφαιρο μιλάνε!


----------



## Rogerios (May 13, 2014)

Και κάπως έτσι ξεχάστηκε η Κορδούη ή οι παλαιότερες Κόρδουβα, γεν. της Κορδούβης (Κάσσιος Δίων), Κορδύβη (Πλούταρχος, Αππιανός) και Κόρδυβα (Στράβων, Πολύβιος).


----------



## sarant (May 13, 2014)

Eκτιμάται ότι την περίοδο της ακμής της, γύρω στο 1000, η Κόρδοβα ήταν η πιο πολυάνθρωπη πόλη του κόσμου, λέει η Βίκη, με μισό έως 1 εκατ. κατοίκους.


----------



## Rogerios (May 13, 2014)

«Κάποτε, όταν μαζί αναζητούσαμε τον απόλυτο έρωτα
σαν τ' άτια τα γοργοπόδαρα καλπάζαμε στον στίβο της αγάπης μας.

Τώρα πια μ' έχεις ξεχάσει,
εγώ, όμως, σε ποθώ περισσότερο από τότε που ήμασταν μαζί».

Αμπού αλ Ουαλήντ Άχμαντ ιμπν Ζεϋντούν (Κορδούη 1003 - Σεβίλλη 1070 ή 1071). Από ποίημα που έγραψε περιδιαβαίνοντας την εγκαταλελειμμένη πια ανακτορική πόλη της Μαντίνατ αλ Ζαχρά, έξω από την Κορδούη, μετά τον χωρισμό του από την Ουαλλάντα μπιντ αλ Μουστακφί, διανοούμενη, ποιήτρια και κόρη του Μουχάμμαντ Γ΄, εφήμερου χαλίφη της Αλ Ανταλούς.


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Χτες είδαμε στη Λεξιλογία να την υμνούν, σε στίχους Φεδερίκο Γκαρσία Λόρκα, ο Ψαραντώνης με τους Χαΐνηδες και τους Mode Plagal (*εδώ*) και διαβάσαμε πέντε διαφορετικές μεταφράσεις των στίχων, *εδώ*.
> 
> Παλιότερα είχαμε δει χάρτες και εντυπωσιακές ψηφιακές αναπαραστάσεις της μεσαιωνικής, της αραβικής Κόρδοβας, *εδώ*.
> ...



Αφού της ανοίξαμε νήμα κι εκείνα τα «εδώ» μού φαίνονται μακρινά και μόνα, ας τα φέρω από δω, να γίνει το νήμα ακόμα πιο γερό. Πρώτα των μουσών:

Κόρδοβα






ΨΑΡΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ - ΧΑΪΝΗΔΕΣ - MODE PLAGAL 
"ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΟΡΑ"

ΠΟΙΗΣΗ: ΦΕΝΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΓΚΑΡΘΙΑ ΛΟΡΚΑ
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ: ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΖΑΡΟΥΚΑΣ
ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ: Δ. ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ
ΕΡΜΗΝΕΙΑ: ΨΑΡΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ, Μ. ΚΩΤΗ


*Canción del Jinete, *Federico García Lorca

Córdoba.
Lejana y sola.

Jaca negra, luna grande,
y aceitunas en mi alforja.
Aunque sepa los caminos
yo nunca llegaré a Córdoba.

Por el llano, por el viento,
jaca negra, luna roja.
La muerte me está mirando
desde las torres de Córdoba.

¡Ay qué camino tan largo!
¡Ay mi jaca valerosa!
¡Ay, que la muerte me espera,
antes de llegar a Córdoba.

Córdoba.
Lejana y sola.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...aeman-s-tunes)&p=218838&viewfull=1#post218838
Κόρδοβα – Αλαργινή κι ολομόναχη
Φοραδοπούλα μαύρη, μεγάλο φεγγάρι
κι ελιές στο δισάκι μου.
Αν και ξέρω τους δρόμους,
όμως ποτέ δε θα φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα.
Μέσα στον κάμπο, μέσα στον άνεμο,
φοραδοπούλα μαύρη, μεγάλο φεγγάρι!
Ο Χάρος με αγναντεύει
απ’ τους πύργους της Κόρδοβας.
Αχ, τι ατέλειωτος δρόμος!
Αχ, δυνατή μου φοραδοπούλα!
Αχ, κι ο Χάρος μ’ απαντέχει,
πριχού να φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα!
Κόρδοβα! Αλαργινή κι ολομόναχη!

Μετάφραση: Νίκος Καζαντζάκης (_Ταξιδεύοντας_)

​*
Το τραγούδι του καβαλάρη*

Μακρινή μου Κόρδοβα
μοναχική μου Κόρδοβα.
Άλογο μαύρο μεγάλο φεγγάρι
ελιές μες στο ταγάρι μου.
Ξέρω τους δρόμους σαν την παλάμη μου
κι όμως ποτέ δε θα φτάσω
στη μακρινή μου Κόρδοβα.
Μεσ’ απ’ τον κάμπο μέσ’ απ’ τον άνεμο
άλογο μαύρο κόκκινο φεγγάρι.
Είναι ο θάνατος εκεί και με παραμονεύει
ψηλά απ’ τους πύργους πάνω
της μακρινής μου Κόρδοβας.
Αχ, τι μακρύς που είναι ο δρόμος
αχ, το μαύρο το άξιο τ’ άλογό μου.
Αχ κι ο θάνατος εκεί να με προσμένει
ώσπου να φτάσω κάποτε
στη μακρινή μου Κόρδοβα.
Μακρινή μου Κόρδοβα
μοναχική μου Κόρδοβα

Μετάφραση: Άρης Αλεξάνδρου

​
Κόρδοβα μακρινή και μόνη
πουλάρι μαύρο, φεγγάρι γεμάτο
κι ελιές στο δισάκι μου
Αν και τους ξέρω τους δρόμους
ποτέ δεν θα φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα

Αχ τι ατέλειωτος δρόμος
Αχ πουλάρι μου γενναίο
Ο θάνατος αχ με καρτεράει
προτού να φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα

Μέσα από τον κάμπο
μέσα από τον άνεμο
πουλάρι μαύρο, φεγγάρι κόκκινο
Ο θάνατος με παραμονεύει
από τους πύργους της Κόρντοβας

Μετάφραση: Λευτέρης Παπαδόπουλος

​*
Τραγούδι του καβαλλάρη*

Κόρδοβα.
Μακρινή και μόνη.

Αλογάκι μαύρο, φεγγάρι μεγάλο,
κι ελιές μέσα στο τάιστρο.
αγκαλά ξέρω το δρόμο, αχ,
ποτέ δε θα φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα.

Στα χωράφια, στους άνεμους,
αλογάκι μαύρο, φεγγάρι κόκκινο.
Με φερμάρει ο Χάρος
από τους πύργους της Κόρδοβας.

Άχου, δρόμε μου μακριέ και ατέλειωτε!
Άχου, αλογάκι μου γενναίο!
Αχ, με καρτεράει ο Χάροντας,
προτού να φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα!

Κόρδοβα.
Μακρινή και μόνη.

Μετάφραση: Γιώργος Κεντρωτής

​
Κόρδοβα μακρυνή εσύ και μόνη.

Φοράδα μαύρη, ολόγιομο φεγγάρι
και μέσα στο δισάκκι μου ελιές.
Παρ’ όλο που τους δρόμους τους γνωρίζω
στην Κόρδοβα δεν φτάνω εγώ ποτές.

Φοράδα μαύρη, κόκκινο φεγγάρι.
Μες απ’ τον κάμπο μες από τ’ αγέρι.
Στης Κόρδοβας τους πύργους πώς να φτάσω;
Ο θάνατος μου έστησε καρτέρι.

Αχ τι μακρύς που είν’ αυτός ο δρόμος.
Κι αν είσ’ εσύ φοράδα μου γενναία
τίποτε και κανένας δεν με σώνει.
Πριν απ’ την Κόρδοβα ο Θάνατος με ζώνει.

Κόρδοβα μακρυνή εσύ και μόνη.

Μετάφραση από τον/την χρήστη Kuria, http://a33.gr/show_post.php?p=94368
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5178-Το-νήμα-της-ποίησης&p=218843&viewfull=1#post218843
Και από τον ποιητή, για τον ήχο του:


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2014)

...
Αντιγυρίζω τη χάρη στον Εαρίωνα με μια πεντάδα μεταφράσεων στα αγγλικά για το ποίημα του Λόρκα, από ένα πεντέφι με αγγλικές μεταφράσεις και πολλών άλλων ποιημάτων του, το οποίο ανακάλυψα εκεί (με σχόλια για τις μεταφράσεις από τον συγγραφέα του κειμένου, Τιμ Τσίλκοτ, τα οποία δεν αντιγράφω εδώ):

_Canción de jinete_ was written in 1924, little over two years after _Poema del Cante Jondo._ In it, Lorca evokes a physical and emotional landscape of distance and absence, of things unsaid and unexplained. An unknown rider contemplates his future
journey towards Córdoba, a journey he is certain he will never complete.
[...]


*Rider’s Song

*Córdoba.
Far away and alone. 

Black pony, big moon, 
and olives in my saddle-bag. 
Although I know the roads 
I’ll never reach Córdoba. 

Through the plain, through the wind, 
black pony, red moon. 
Death is looking at me 
from the towers of Córdoba.

Ay! How long the road! 
Ay! My valiant pony! 
Ay! That death should wait me 
Before I reach Córdoba. 

Córdoba.
Far away and alone. 

(Stephen Spender and J.L. Gili, 1955)*
Rider’s Song*

Córdoba,
distant and lonely. 

Black pony, large moon, 
in my saddlebag olives. 
Well as I know the roads, 
I shall never reach Córdoba. 

Over the plain, through the wind 
black pony, red moon. 
Death keeps a watch on me 
from Córdoba’s towers. 

Oh, such a long way to go!
And, oh, my spirited pony! 
Ah, but death awaits me 
before I ever reach Córdoba. 

Córdoba.
Distant and lonely. 

(Alan S. Trueblood, 1982) 

*Song of the Rider 
*
Córdoba, Córdoba, 
far away and solitary. 

Black pony, full moon 
and olives in my saddle-bag. 
Although I know the roads ahead 
I’ll never reach Córdoba. 

Through the wind, through the plain, 
black pony, red moon. 
Death is watching me from 
the towers of Córdoba. 

Ah, how long the road is! 
Ah, my valiant pony!
Death is waiting for me 
before I reach Córdoba. 

Córdoba, Córdoba, 
far away and solitary. 

(Merryn Williams, 1992)

*Rider’s Song*

Córdoba.
Far and lonely. 

Black my pony, full the moon, 
olives in my saddle-bags. 
Well that I may know the way, 
I’ll never come to Córdoba. 

Through the plain and through the wind, 
black my pony, red the moon. 
Death is looking out at me 
from towers tall in Córdoba. 

For the road is so long 
For my pony so brave 
For death awaits me 
Before I arrive in Córdoba. 

Córdoba.
Far and all alone. 

(Michael Frank, 2001)
*Rider’s Song
*
Córdoba.
Far off... alone.

Black my pony, full the moon,
olives in my saddle-bag.
However well I know the way,
I’ll never come to Córdoba.

Cross the plain and through the wind,
black my pony, red the moon.
Death is gazing out at me
from the towers of Córdoba.

Oh how long a way to go,
oh how brave my pony is,
oh that death’s expecting me
before I come to Córdoba.

Córdoba.
Far off... alone.

(Tim Chilcott, January 2007)


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2014)

...
Μπόνους η τουρκική εκδοχή, από τον Ζουλφί Λιβανελί, στο τραγούδι του ατλή:






*Atlının*

ay kocaman at kara
torbamda zeytin kara
bilirimde yolları
varamam kοrdobaya

ova geçtim yel geçtim
ay kırmızı at kara
ölüm gözler yolumu
kardoba surlarında

yola baktım yol uzun
canım atım canım atım
etme eyleme ölüm
varmadan kοrdobaya


Τουρκομαθείς, παρακαλώ διορθώστε αν χρειάζεται.


----------



## sarant (May 14, 2014)

Κατά σύμπτωση, σήμερα έγινε στο ιστολόιμ το εξής σχόλιο για την Κόρδοβα:

Το μιχράμπ της Κόρδοβας το έφτιαξαν Ρωμιοί από την Κωνσταντινούπολη κατόπιν συμφωνίας με την Αυτοκρατορία, καθώς υπήρξε διπλωματική επαφή με τους Ομαϊάδες της Ισπανίας για πράσινο φως εναντίον των Αράβων της Κρήτης.
Οι Άραβες της Κρήτης ήταν Ανδαλουσιανοί οι οποίοι μετά από αποτυχημένη εξέγερση στην Ισπανία και απίθανη τυχοδιωκτική διαδρομή μαζί με χριστιανούς από την Αίγυπτο κατέκτησαν το νησί και οργάνωσαν το Εμιράτο της Κρήτης.
(Η μοναδική σοβαρή μονογραφία είναι του Βασίλη Χρηστίδη από την Ακαδημία Αθηνών, αλλά στα αγγλικά).*



* Christides, Vassilios. _The conquest of Crete by the Arabs (ca. 824): a turning point in the struggle between Byzantium and Islam_. Αθήνα: Ακαδημία Αθηνών, 1984. [Ed. by Earion]


----------



## Earion (Aug 12, 2014)

*Η Ανδαλουσία του Καζαντζάκη*

Ξεκινώντας από το ταξιδιωτικό κείμενο του Καζαντζάκη (_Ταξιδεύοντας: Ισπανία_)

Όλος ο γλυκός, μαλακός, γιομάτος ανθρώπινη θερμότητα αραβίτικος πολιτισμός της Ισπανίας ανεβαίνει στο νου μου. Η Ανταλουσία ήταν ένας κήπος με περίτεχνα καναλισμένα νερά, όπου καλλιεργούσαν το ρύζι, το ζαχαροκάλαμο, το μπαμπάκι. Οι Αραβίτες αγαπούσαν τη γης, τα δέντρα, τα λουλούδια. Αυτοί πρώτοι έφεραν στην Ευρώπη την καμέλια, το γιασεμί, τη βερικοκιά, τη ροδακινιά, την πορτοκαλιά, τους χουρμάδες. Ήταν ακόμα ονομαστοί τεχνίτες στο σίδερο και στα δέρματα. Κανένας λαός δεν έφκιανε τόσο λυγερά κι ασύντριφτα ξίφη, τόσο λεπτές κι αδιαπέραστες πανοπλίες, Και συνάμα ήταν μεγάλοι μάστοροι στα μεταξωτά, στα φαρφουριά, στα γλυκά και στα αρώματα...

... ο Νικόλας Νταμόν Παπαδημητρίου δίνει με μέτρο τα ιστορικά και πολιτισμικά στοιχεία που συνθέτουν τη συνολική εικόνα ενός πολυδιάστατου φαινομένου όπως η Αραβική Ισπανία. Όσοι δεν θέλουν να δώσουν προσοχή στο κείμενο, ας αφεθούν στην οπτική τέρψη των εικόνων που το συνοδεύουν. Είναι δυσεύρετες και, τολμώ να πω, εκθαμβωτικές.

Στο _Lifo _(31.7.2014).

Αλλά η σχέση του Καζαντζάκη και των Ελλήνων της γενιάς του με την άγνωστη έως τότε γι’ αυτούς Ισπανία δεν εξαντλείται στις ταξιδιωτικές εντυπώσεις. Η αναζήτηση ήταν για κάτι βαθύτερο. Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης κάποτε μπορεί να το ερευνήσουμε...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 14, 2014)

Δεν συζητάμε αυτό, βέβαια, αλλά η ψήφος μου πάει ολοσούμπιτη στον Παπαδόπουλο.

Όλοι οι άλλοι αφιερώνουν, τι φοραδοπούλες, τι άχου, τι με φερμάρουν, τι πλατειασμοί και περιφράσεις... πού η απλότητα και η λιτότητα του Λόρκα.


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2017)

...
Córdoba, lejana y sola - Paco Ibáñez


----------



## panadeli (May 14, 2017)

Isaac Albéniz - Córdoba
Γραμμένη αρχικά για πιάνο, αλλά πιο γνωστή στη διασκεύη της για κιθάρα από τον Miguel Llobet:


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2017)

...
Cordoba _(Fragments of a Rainy Season)_ - John Cale


----------



## Earion (Jun 27, 2022)

Βρήκα ακόμη μία μετάφραση του Canción de jinete

*Τραγούδι του καβαλλάρη*

Κόρδοβα
Μακρινή και μονάχη.

Μαύρο άτι, μεγάλο φεγγάρι,
κ' ελιές μέσα εδώ στο δισάκκι.
Μ' όλο που ξέρω τους δρόμους
ποτέ δε θα φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα.

Μες απ' τον κάμπο, τ' αγέρι,
μαύρο άτι, κόκκινο φεγγάρι.
Ο θάνατος, νά, μ' αγναντεύει
πάνω απ' τους πύργους στην Κόρδοβα.

Αχ, τι μακρύς που είν΄ ο δρόμος!
Αχ, το καλό μου αλογάκι!
Κι ο θάνατος, αχ, που προσμένει
προτού να φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα!

Κόρδοβα.
Μακρινή και μονάχη.

Μετάφραση από τα ισπανικά Νίκου Σημηριώτη (Φεδερίκο Γκαρθία Λόρκα, _Ποιήματα_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Α. Καραβία, 1963, σ. 68).


----------

